# Longitudinal DRO fitting.



## th62 (Nov 22, 2017)

These are pics of the Shahe DRO I fitted to my lathe.   The lathe is a Optimum Maschinen 280 x 600.   Of course the longitudinal feed is more like 500mm so I fitted a 500mm length DRO.

The only parts I had to manufacture were spacers to fit behind the standard clamps, a coolant splash guard and a reader bracket which is attached to the carriage.   This bracket is in two pieces, I opted to run the bracket below the DRO and then up to the reader so as to stop coolant dribbling down the bracket and onto the reader and bar.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice job, looks professional, probably is.


----------

